# Carbon Foam Limbs????



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I have the Extreme BF from Tradtech - Samick and they are awesome. They are fast, quiet, and smooth. I believe, however, that there are many Olympic shooters who prefer the maple core over the foam. I think for most of us we cannot tell the difference - all I know is that I like the limbs I have.

I don't know what you mean by the weight you are looking for - you should be able to get any ILF limb in the draw weight you want. BTW - the Formula limbs are not ILF - they are formula.

If you are a bowhunter - I would go the tradtech route - top of the line ILF limbs designed for shorter risers and bowhunting (flat black in color)


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for the info. I just checked out the Extreme BF's and they look awesome. I think im going to go that route.

as for weight, most of the high end carbon foam ILF limbs I have found only go to 40 or 45#'s as they're typically designed for olympic style shooters.

and thanks for the info on the hoyt limbs. The one source I read said they were ILF compatible. Doesn't matter anyways I think im sold on the Tradtech BF extremes!


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't think you will be sorry


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have shot both high end wood and synthetic core limbs. The synthetic core limbs are a little lighter which provides a little extra speed, but not enough to worry about. Also, it has been argued, and occassionally debunked, that synthetic core limbs are more stable over large temperature changes. Wood core cost less so you have to determine whether it is worth the extra money for the small differences. My preferrence is to buy the best wood core limb that I can afford.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I have shot both high end wood and synthetic core limbs. The synthetic core limbs are a little lighter which provides a little extra speed, but not enough to worry about. Also, it has been argued, and occassionally debunked, that synthetic core limbs are more stable over large temperature changes. Wood core cost less so you have to determine whether it is worth the extra money for the small differences. My preferrence is to buy the best wood core limb that I can afford.



Its mostly about (personal) feel between Wood and foam core, wood is a smoother, softer feel at full draw and release and foam a little more tighter at full draw and crisper feel at release. Some Oly shooters like wood core as that softer feel helps them get through the clicker better.

I've also read that synthetic core limbs are more stable over large temperature changes and the reason I went this route as it's -20c in winter and +30c in Summer where I live, any temp variations on a days shooting shouldn't be enough to notice and change in performance.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

steve morley said:


> Its mostly about (personal) feel between Wood and foam core, wood is a smoother, softer feel at full draw and release and foam a little more tighter at full draw and crisper feel at release. Some Oly shooters like wood core as that softer feel helps them get through the clicker better.
> 
> I've also read that synthetic core limbs are more stable over large temperature changes and the reason I went this route as it's -20c in winter and +30c in Summer where I live, any temp variations on a days shooting shouldn't be enough to notice and change in performance.


I think we can agree that it is a subtle difference and you need to determine whether it is worth the extra cost. I remember you mentioning the large temperature differences you experience in a previous discussion of this topic. Have you been able to determine whether the foam is more stable relative to wood?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't know jack about the what's or whys but...I've shot a carbon actionboo and I've shot DAS Dalaa carbon foam and while I wouldn't own carbon wood?...those Dalaa carbon foams were to die for...very smooth and consistent feeling..but when it comes to limbs?...who knows..its been my experience that no two sets ever feel exactly the same..lotsa manufacturing variables going on there. Jmho


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm old enough to remember wood compound limbs, and you don't find them anymore now do you. A high quality Carbon/foam limb will be the best you can get right now.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

LongStick64 said:


> I'm old enough to remember wood compound limbs, and you don't find them anymore now do you. A high quality Carbon/foam limb will be the best you can get right now.


Barnsdale makes what some folks consider to be the best compound limbs on the market; they are wood core. They provide limbs to several bow manufacturers. Barnsdale is the Border of compound limbs. Sid Ball of Border has commented on the differences between wood and foam, or synthetic cores for recurve limbs. I do not want to paraphrase his position. You can search for some of his posts on either Tradtalk or the Border forum on archery-interchange.net.


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

It seems like everything else in archery, everybody has their own personal preference. From what I've heard, im interested enough to purchase a set of carbon foam limbs. If I don't like the feel I'll throw em up in the classified section. The beauty of AT!

Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

depending on riser purchase I have hoyt f4`s super smooth and consistent in all weather conditions .. but I also have some 990`S from hoyt on a cheap excel riser .. man its a shooter... DO NOT BUY THE 900`S and I bought the limbs used for 300 dollars here on at in the joad fita section under classified.. also have some g3`s again great limbs.. you can build a tricked out rig for 450 to 500 used right here on at I just bought another excel with samick wood limbs for 220 dollars shipped.. I do love the carbon foam as they are smooth and no stack .. like silk underwear and no I don`t have any just had to say that...lol lol lol


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Carbon Fiber lams have an advantage over glass since the CF is stronger ='s lighter hence faster...and then foam core is lighter than wood core hence faster..and as i hear it?..the foam cores are more resistant to temp and humidity than is wood therefore more consistant and i would think less prone to delamination as the foam core is comparitively inert where the wood cores can shrink and grow..but of course we're talking miniscule difs there but not on performance..as the stronger, lighter, faster CF/Foam limbs are robbing less energy lb for lb due to their lighter mass weight...i know this..i shot fatsboys 41# DAS Dalaa and he sprung the extra $200 for the CF/Foam limbs and as far as i'm concerned?..he got every pennies worth and more...i didn't wanna give it back. :laugh:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

If that is the case get some WinEx limbs so I can pick them up in the classifieds later.:wink:


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I have the TradTech Extreme BF's also. I've been shooting them for over 6 years now and in that time I've tried a LOT of ILF limbs. In my opinion, nothing else has compared. They are fast, quiet, and smooth as silk. 

After tens of thousands of shots, they are still like new.

I trust you will be well satisfied.

KPC


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sharpbroadhead said:


> I have the Extreme BF from Tradtech - Samick and they are awesome. They are fast, quiet, and smooth. I believe, however, that there are many Olympic shooters who prefer the maple core over the foam. I think for most of us we cannot tell the difference - all I know is that I like the limbs I have.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by the weight you are looking for - you should be able to get any ILF limb in the draw weight you want. BTW - the Formula limbs are not ILF - they are formula.
> 
> If you are a bowhunter - I would go the tradtech route - top of the line ILF limbs designed for shorter risers and bowhunting (flat black in color)



I'm with sharp and some others on this one

I have shot a lot of very good custom bows and when I mounted up a set of BF Extremes I was blown away 

Super smooth very fast and forgiving 

Every thread needs some pictures  

520 grain arrow 54# @ 27


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow.......... Seeing that speed out of your setup makes me want to order a set tonight!!!!!! I can't believe I have to wait 2 weeks until I can afford to order them : (


----------



## Troy1963 (Nov 19, 2011)

samick extremes are the best limbs I have used.
My keepers are 
Samick EXtremes 
Hoyt G3
Hoyt Vectors{ Not that fast but bomb proof}
other limbs to look at are Border and Morrison.


----------

